# MyKail Vibbert commits to UNC Asheville



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*MyKail Vibbert commits to UNC Asheville.*

UNC Asheville Signs MyKail Vibbert.
http://www.unca.edu/athletics/announce/aavibbert.html

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=944&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

PrepXtra.com profile.
http://stats.prepxtra.com/sport/bas...X&TeamMemberID=147729&Gender=Boys&SportID=BKT


----------

